# Antoni Stolpe: overture in A minor



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

To worthy finish this day in which after a break I annoyed you with larger amount of posts I've decided to serve you some of those obscure stuff you never listen to.

This time is my very recent discovery, Antoni Stolpe and his overture.

Antoni died at age of 21 and he is hardly remembered by anyone. Yet I was stunned when got to hear his works - I have no doubt that they came from great musical mind and his early death was great loss.

I recommend you to listen to this great beethovenian piece. Stolpe can be counted among conservative romantics. He adored Mendelssohn and even wrote tribute-piece to him. Like Mendelssohn he was great craftman and great poet in one person. This youngster wrote such skillfull counterpoint that mature Brahms wouldn't be ashamed of it and I'm not sure if the young Brahms wouldn't be ashamed seeing his collegue writing such things. Turn your attention to the powerful fugue (starts at 6:14). I also love the lyrical passage starting at 4:45.

Oookay, the file is finally uploaded, here you go:






It begins with slow introduction so I guess you have to just sit back and carefully listen through the whole thing.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, well, well. You're back. And you returned with a nice present for us to enjoy. I've never heard of Stolpe before. The clip was very enjoyable. Thanks for posting. Striked me as Beethoven - Brahms. I just did a search at my favourite internet shops and none seemed to have any of Stolpe's music for sale. Maybe we should write a letter to Naxos to record some.

Hope you managed to do what you set to achieve when you were away.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Glad you liked it. As for the recordings, there is only one bigger set named "opera omnia" and includes everything that could be recorded from his very limited oevure. If you would be determined to buy it you can do it on www.merlin.pl - a e-shop which has english instruction for potentional clients from other countries, you can find it here: http://merlin.pl/info/help/howtobuyen.html

The Naxos release would be well deserved though, I must admit I'm disappointed that they didn't even put one of his one-movement works as filler to some CD.



> Hope you managed to do what you set to achieve when you were away.


Thanks, I'm still to achieve it and so my comeback is rather temporary (for the time I have tied hands and can only wait), I think I may be active for couple of forthcoming days and that's all for now.


----------



## jdavid (Oct 4, 2011)

This is quite a find! The overture is very beautiful, indeed.



Aramis said:


> To worthy finish this day in which after a break I annoyed you with larger amount of posts I've decided to serve you some of those obscure stuff you never listen to.
> 
> This time is my very recent discovery, Antoni Stolpe and his overture.
> 
> ...


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Just awesome, Aramis...thank you!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)




----------

